# Epsom Salt Brands?



## peppero (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi! 
Lately I've been curious about epsom salt! 

What brands of epsom salts do you guys use in your aquariums? 

Is plain epsom salt such as this safe for bettas or are there epsom salts _specifically _made for betta aquariums?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Just saying epsom salt is only used for diseases that need to be cured.


----------



## peppero (Sep 3, 2011)

I understand that epsom salt is used as disease treatment, not tank maintenance. I just want to learn more about epsom salt in general. 

I was just doing some reading on common betta diseases, treatments, medications,ect, and epsom salt was a really popular remedy. However, when I searched more on espom salt, I couldn't find any specific product information on what brands of epsom salt people used, or if there was a difference between the epsom salt (with no additives) sold at pharmacies for HUMAN use, and the epsom salt used to treat betta diseases.


----------



## Roxy (Nov 16, 2011)

I believe any epsom salt brand would be fine as long as it has no additives.

Aquarium salt is Sodium Chloride.
Epsom salt is Magnesium Sulfate.

Epsom salt is a laxative. It will help constipated, bloated fish.
Aquarium salt is for treating external infections and will control fungal infections and protozoal infestations.

Here is a direct quote of OFL:



Oldfishlady said:


> Epsom salt is magnesium sulfate and helps to reduce swelling and works as a laxative among other things
> 
> Aquarium salt is sodium chloride and help healing wounds, external parasites, nitrite poisoning among other things
> 
> ...


----------



## peppero (Sep 3, 2011)

Ah, I see now. 

Thanks for the info!!


----------

